
What actually happens when you buy a domain name? - refrigerator
https://hackernoon.com/what-actually-happens-when-you-buy-a-domain-name-9c996d352af3#---0-266
======
LinuxBender
I am quite certain this article is not correct. The TLD's all have a set price
that is paid to the top level registrar regardless of what a domain reseller
offers to you. They make up the difference by up-selling other services to
their customer base. They try to attract more customers by offering lower
prices on domains, thus offsetting the hit they take.

